# Fox escapes illegal hunt



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Simple technique -look straight ahead, keep your mouth shut and say nothing


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*fox*

good idea but would the dogs not smell it? or is this a doctored photo
GEOMAR


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:roll: 

good job you pointed it out, I'd never have spotted it :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: fox*



GEOMAR said:


> good idea but would the dogs not smell it? or is this a doctored photo
> GEOMAR


*Jokes & Trivia* ........ does it really matter :?: :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: fox*



GEOMAR said:


> good idea but would the dogs not smell it? or is this a doctored photo
> GEOMAR


No it's a doctored Fox ..he has had his smell removed :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just be patient - I'll decide when we start!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Doctored Fox*



KeithChesterfield said:


> Just be patient - I'll decide when we start!


Did you just do that Dr. Fox?


----------

